

How teens are sending secret messages in the Digital Age - alphadoggs
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/01/st_thompson_secretmessages/

======
pavel_lishin
I don't think that posting song lyrics that your parents don't understands is
quite as steganographically advanced as hiding messages under wax tablets. Not
much new here.

~~~
PixelJ
Nothing new, absolutely. Sophisticated, definitely.

Ask any non-English speaker: Idiomatic speech is one of the toughest codes to
crack because the meaning is "stored" in the reference, not the language.
Imagine deciphering these without knowing the idiom: "That takes the cake", "A
stitch in time...", "Use the force, Luke", etc.

Drawing idioms and fragments of idioms from music and video games rather than
larger culture is a brilliant way to fly under the parent's radar.

